

Sex, Lies, and Server-side Javascript - noelwelsh
http://noelwelsh.com/programming/2012/09/03/sex-lies-and-javascript/

======
erichocean
Even more along these lines, Scala (another JVM-based language) has
demonstrated 50 million message sends/per second with their Akka library.

[http://letitcrash.com/post/20397701710/50-million-
messages-p...](http://letitcrash.com/post/20397701710/50-million-messages-per-
second-on-a-single-machine)

I too like Node for small little tasks, tiny dev web servers, etc.

But the JVM is a far more mature platform for writing scalable, multi-core
application servers, especially with modern languages like Scala and Clojure.

------
alpeb
I think it was Larry Ellison that once said the only industry more driven than
fashion than fashion itself, was IT.

